# coyote tips please.



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm going be going to Iowa to hunt coyotes in about 2 weeks can anyone give me some tips on the best way to bring them in. i am gona be using a 12 guage but dont know what kind of shot i should use, so if anyone can give me a tip on that to it would be very appreciated.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm new to this as well. I've been reading up on it seems as though their mating season is in mid Jan - Mid Feb, maybe a litte longer. You could go buy one of those $150 caller/motion machines, but I'm not getting into it for that much. I bought a rabbit in distress call, blow it like a fawn bleat, not as much. I bought a small rabbit sized brown fluffy teddy bear for $3. and plan on putting it one a peice of wood with a springer door stop screwed in. Attached to that will be a 8" small steel rod and the teddy at the top. I will attach a fishing reel to that and take it to my choice of tree and pull now & then along with the rabbit call. If you don't have the woods to use hope you can find a brush pile. Real cheap rednecking, right? All those expensive callers have is a small colored red & white flag of sorts. I'll be at the same place I killed my buck this year, another 3 deer the day before were chased by 5 yotes, the were as close as 20 yds before they spotted me.


----------



## CaUsEwAyTriO (Mar 13, 2006)

this is my first year hunting them and the hot dog call made by primos is an excellent call to use. we usually howl early morning to see if we get any locaters and if not that try rabbit or fawn distress, the hot dog can do it all.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have seen few of them here in the Columbus area...but most of them have been at night if thats much help, there are lots around though.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

game in distress call will work ,,,I would ask a local though....The may have a better handle on the forage of the yotes in the area..... You don have to go into debt to kill a coyote is the main thing!!!!

12 ga I would go with buckshot or the new dead coyote by hevi-shot.......Buckshot works wonders,,, turkey hunting paraphanalia works well too,,,,decoys calls etc. They love the breast meat too!!!

John


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks for the info i have hunted a couple of times i have been using my new 12 guage. havent shot anything but have seen 3 coyotes called one in but hung up far away and 2 were chasing some deer. still have a week so hope i get one


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

well im back in ohio dident get a coyote but had a greet time. it was soo cool when i was calling a couple of crows and a vulture were circling me. the only thing i didnt like was i got hooked deep with a hook when i caught a good sized bass and had to go to the doctors but i got it out no problem and i can still go out and use the lure some more.


----------

